# Indefinite versus term contract Netherlands



## jasonrsmith (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello,

I am expecting a job offer from a company as developer/admin/devops engineer. I am a seasoned in my craft, and the job I am expecting an offer from is established, but still relatively small and their entire technology stack, completely matches my skills and ambitions. In my field to have every piece of technology a company list match every tech I am practicing is odd, especially because I am working in some new tech.

I am curious about term contracts. I have read some accomplished programmers say a good company should not have an issue with offering an indefinite contract. I have read other postings stating that an indefinite contract is hard to come by.

I have already received one offer but it was for one year. But that organization is a startup, small and still getting their feet wet, and I would have been the most skilled guy in the room.

If I do receive an offer from this "ideal job" would it be reasonable to expect an indefinite contract?

I will be moving with my wife and son, and expect to enroll my son in Netherlands's excellent education system. I would hate to be told after two years "Sorry we are not renewing your contract."


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone with more experience in the Netherlands should wander by here soon, but as I understand it, fixed term contracts are much more common than you might expect - especially for small countries and small companies. What you want to check is how/whether the offer of a fixed term contract will have any bearing on your ability to get a proper visa and/or residence permit in the Netherlands. (In some EU countries, it's more difficult to get a long-stay visa with work privileges with a fixed term contract than with an indefinite contract.) 

But one of the big questions you should ask your employer-to-be when you do get your offer is what sort of visa assistance they are going to provide. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jasonrsmith (Aug 12, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Someone with more experience in the Netherlands should wander by here soon, but as I understand it, fixed term contracts are much more common than you might expect - especially for small countries and small companies. What you want to check is how/whether the offer of a fixed term contract will have any bearing on your ability to get a proper visa and/or residence permit in the Netherlands. (In some EU countries, it's more difficult to get a long-stay visa with work privileges with a fixed term contract than with an indefinite contract.)
> 
> But one of the big questions you should ask your employer-to-be when you do get your offer is what sort of visa assistance they are going to provide.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I will be falling under the highly skilled worker visa. That has already been discussed with the company. In that situation the company is required to spearhead the residence permit.


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

The Dutch labor laws are very protective of employees, making it relatively difficult for a company to fire you once you have an indefinite contract. For this reason it is very common for companies to offer you one or two fixed term contracts before changing your contract to indefinite. The first fixed term contract will also include a trial period during which you can be fired (or leave) without having to give or be given a reason.

The maximum number of fixed term contracts a company can offer an employer is 3. After the third they either have to offer you an indefinite contract or let you go. Since the economic crisis some companies have become very creative in avoiding indefinite contracts and even though it is illegal, some people really do get toyed around for years without every getting their indefinite contract.

Getting offered a fixed term contract is perfectly normal and understandable. However moving to a different country for a fixed term contract can be nerve-racking (I know, we sold our house and moved to Switzerland during my husband's trial period).

Perhaps you can negotiate some alternatives e.g. 
- an indefinite contract after a 3 month trial period (they won't want to start over the recruitment process unless you truly suck at your job) 
- a short fixed term contract for 6 months or a year that includes a clause (?) that if your performance is adequate, the contract will automatically turn into an indefinite contract 
- a long notice if your contract won't be renewed (maybe 3 months instead of the usual 1 or 2) so you have time to find something else.

Or perhaps they can hire you through a consulting agency that may actually be very happy to offer you an indefinite contract if the company guarantees they will employ you for at least a year.

You aren't entirely out of options. However don't get too hung up on the contract thing. Just share your concerns and ask them straight up what your chances are of eventually landing an indefinite contract. If everybody in their company ends up with an indefinite contract and the fixed term ones are just policy they will let you know (I have been told this before and it was true ). If they start beating around the bush then you need to figure out for yourself why that is.

But everybody everywhere risks losing their job. It sucks in the US, it sucks in Holland but it isn't the end of the world. I am guessing your chances of finding another job in The Netherlands are fairly decent since you are about to receive your second job offer there without even speaking Dutch (assuming). The absolute worst thing that could happen to you is that you really do have to move back after 2 years and those 2 years turn out to have been a very costly life experience. If that is the worst thing you have to face in your life, you are very blessed.

Good luck to you & your family. If you have any questions feel free to ask. My fellow Dutchmen and I will answer to the best of our knowledge


----------

